# Bearded Dragon....Cleaning Wood Furniture



## Bungy (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi All,

Looking for a bit of advice please.

I am a proud owner of lovely bearded dragon (approx. 4 months old), and on a daily basis I spot clean his viv of any poop. However, he has got into a habit of pooping on one particular piece of bark on a daily basis. Once a week I clean the bark with hot soapy water and a scrubbing brush. The question is...is there a better method of cleaning? or maybe using soap, anti-bacterial spray etc?, as this piece of bark is begining to smell pretty bad now when placed back in the viv under the heated conditions.

Any advice would be appreciated. Many Thanks!:2thumb:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I tend to do what you've been doing, but maybe if it's getting a bit smelly give it an overnight soak in a weak Milton solution (the stuff for babies bottles). Make sure it's well rinsed before going back in, leaving it out the viv until it's totally dry should help too.


----------



## Bungy (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the response Ally. Never thought of usinig milton, I'll give it a try. Thanks again.


----------

